# Buggins at the prompt boot!



## teo (Jan 7, 2019)

Hello community!

I'm running a FreeBSD System (12.0-RELEASE) under Oracle VirtualBox, and am getting messages like these. So far so  try to enter from a single user or from multi users (prompt) and nothing, from root the system does not let anything do, some idea?

```
WARNING: / was not properly dismounted
g_vfs_done():ada0p2[READ(offset=625717575680, length=32768)]error = 5
exec /sbin/init:error 5
g_vfs_done():ada0p2[READ(offset=625717575680, length=32768)]error = 5
exec /sbin/oinit: error 5
g_vfs_done():ada0p2[READ(offset=625717575680, length=32768)]error = 5
exec /sbin/init.bak: error 5
g_vfs_done():ada0p2[READ(offset=625717575680, length=32768)]error = 5
g_vfs_done():ada0p2[READ(offset=625717575680, length=32768)]error = 5
g_vfs_done():ada0p2[READ(offset=625717575680, length=32768)]error = 5

/etc/rc: /sbin/sysctl: Input/output error
[: -eq: unexpected operator

g_vfs_done():ada0p2[READ(offset=625717575680, length=32768)]error = 5
g_vfs_done():ada0p2[READ(offset=625717575680, length=32768)]error = 5
g_vfs_done():ada0p2[READ(offset=625717575680, length=32768)]error = 5
g_vfs_done():ada0p2[READ(offset=625717575680, length=32768)]error = 5
g_vfs_done():ada0p2[READ(offset=625717575680, length=32768)]error = 5

g_vfs_done():ada0p2[READ(offset=625717575680, length=32768)]error = 5
Mon Jan 7 21:50:19 CET 2019

FreeBSD/amd64 (Amnesiac) (ttyv0)

login
```


----------



## phoenix (Jan 7, 2019)

Looks like a corrupted disk.

What virtual disk image format are you using in VirtualBox?  I'd recommend avoiding any of the CoW/thin-provisioned formats, and use full/fat disk images.

You may also want to change the virtual disk controller to one of the other types (virtio is the fastest; ahci is the most compatible, scsi is in between the two).

You'll need to recreate the virtual disk and reinstall.  And maybe check the physical disks in the host to make sure they're not dying.  Running a memory checker would be helpful too.


----------



## teo (Jan 8, 2019)

phoenix said:


> What virtual disk image format are you using in VirtualBox?


 For VirtualBox machine by default if I'm not mistaken the disk is created with VDI format and in this case with UFS file system.


----------

